
Soylent Manufacturing Update 2/11 - ph0rque
http://blog.soylent.me/post/76397380218/soylent-manufacturing-update-2-11
======
zenciadam
I still don't understand why Soylent matters. There are already meal
replacement shakes on the market. Just walk into a Vitamin Shoppe.

~~~
mal-2
I think the difference is that is being marketed as a longer term generic food
replacement, not just an occasional meal replacement.

~~~
zenciadam
So the difference is just marketing. People who diet for sport have been using
them for a long time and use them over long periods of time.

